# 41 mag loads



## b0b676-48

anyone shooting a 41 mag. I shoot a freedom arms model 97 in 41 mag, I'm shooting remington 200 gr. jhp bullets with 21 grs. of 296, using cci 350 mag primers, remington brass, its a accurate load in my gun, also shoot meister 215 gr swc bullets in this gun, who's also loading for this caliber?


----------



## JMD

I have been reloading for a Ruger Blackhawk .41 Magnum for a number of years. I use the same charge weight of W-296 that you are using, behind 200-gr.JSWC-HP (Speer #4405) bullets and CCI 350 primers. This became my standard load with this weight projectile, after Winchester discontinued W-630. 

The .41 Magnum is one of the least finicky handgun cartridges to load in my opinion. It seems to deliver good accuracy, regardless of the weight or brand of bullet, the brand of powder being used, and the charge weight (within reason).

I’ve never used the Meister bullets that you mentioned, but I have loaded 210-gr to 220-gr cast bullets for this cartridge. For a general purpose load I tend to use Unique and for heavier loads I most often use Alliant 2400. Evan though I stay within the parameters of published loadings; I don’t like specifying data on a public forum.


----------



## b0b676-48

I also use unique with the swc bullets, ita accurate enough but is dirty, I'm going to try 2400, its cleaner burning, what velosity are you getting with the jhp bullets?


----------



## JMD

I’m getting 1347 fps.


----------

